
Droplr for iOS Is Now Free - devirkahan
http://www.thegeekscompanion.com/home/daily-find-droplr-for-ios-is-now-free.html
======
fionabunny
Any reason to switch from Dropbox?

~~~
ovokinder
It's not really the same as Dropbox. Dropbox is all about file synchronization
and Droplr is about file sharing. Drag a file, get a tiny link to the content.

You can get the same with Dropbox but with a lot more interactions, so it
kinda breaks the work flow.

